# Anyone Have a Rear Swaybar on their Frontier?



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry if this belongs in the Suspension section; I really wanted to get input from truck (or at least vehicle on truck chassis) owners.

From what I've read there shouldn't really be any down side to adding a rear sway bar. I guess a rear bar is an option on the V-6 models (and the 4x4s?). But if you guys already had the bar when you bought your truck you may not have any baseline to compare it to unless you had a similar truck previously.

Anyway, as my signature shows, I have an '04 2wd 4cyl King Cab XE. This is basically a commuter vehicle (and occassionally a truck / tow vehicle) so I'm not looking for any kind of sporty ride or anything. I just notice a bit of body roll on the on / exit ramps and was wondering if anyone has added a rear sway bar to their truck, and if so, what are your observations?

I'm sure there are others, but has anyone dealt with Hellwig products or http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/index.html? They have a rear sway bar for my '04 Frontier for $150.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

My dads 01 supercharged crew has the bar and going into turns it has almost no body roll. It actually sticks very well when pushed hard in turns.
The SC is suposed to have a sportier suspnsion isent it or is the sway bar the only difference from the other frontys?
Ive been meaning to climb under both to see if i could adapt a factory sc bar to fit my 04 king cab but havent yet.


----------



## Maxxam (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Jerry,
Did you ever try to install a rear sway bar on your truck? I have an '04 Desert Runner. It does not have the rear sway bar, but I noticed the OEM mounting brackets are welded on the rear axle housing. I am going to find a crew cab (they appear to almost always have a rear sway bar) to peek under and see what it will take. I feel the OEM installation will be easier and maybe even cheaper, especially if on can be found from a wrecked truck. Also, is anyone aware of any good Nissan truck salvage yards in So. California?

P.S. Jerry - I will be installing the OEM fog lights in the next few days. 
I priced the SC dash trim components. They are not cheap and really are only the standard dash pieces painted silver. I am going to go with this instead (in Black Burlwood): 
http://www.superiordash.com/product.php?parent_id=753&proline_id=1

I used something similar in my wifes Acura TL and it turned out beautiful.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Maxxam said:


> Hi Jerry,
> Did you ever try to install a rear sway bar on your truck? I have an '04 Desert Runner. It does not have the rear sway bar, but I noticed the OEM mounting brackets are welded on the rear axle housing. I am going to find a crew cab (they appear to almost always have a rear sway bar) to peek under and see what it will take. I feel the OEM installation will be easier and maybe even cheaper, especially if on can be found from a wrecked truck. Also, is anyone aware of any good Nissan truck salvage yards in So. California?
> 
> P.S. Jerry - I will be installing the OEM fog lights in the next few days.
> ...


Nope, I never did install it. I think I'd still like to, but there have been other things that made it to the front of the list. I have been under my truck a few times but didn't even think to look for the sway bar brackets (I didn't think the sway bar was even an option on my XE). Where are they located? Have you seen the fog light write up on my Web page? I didn't replace the stalk; just put a switch on the dash. I'd like to see pics of the silver dash. I'd like to add some color to the interior, but haven't figured out a scheme yet. I thought it'd be really nice to have some of the black moulding pieces painted to match the outside (Granite). Good luck with the upgrades.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

My 05 KC does not have a rear sway bar, but it's definately something I'd be interested in! I do a lot of highway driving through the city, which means lots of turns and off/on ramps between highways, a sway bar in the rear would probably have a great improvement over stock. I wonder if it would have any adverse effect on the VDC? Anyone know a dealer who sells the rear sway bar for the 05 models?


----------



## Maxxam (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw the fog light write-up. It was helpful. I was seriously was thinking of jumping the connector in the steering column because I know I will always want the fog lights to be on when I turn on the headlights. But, I ended up saying I'll do it 100% oem since the truck is so nice/new & spent the extra $50. I kept my last truck almost 11 years, so I think I can justify the $$. Anybody need a brand new (7,000 miles) turn signal switch?  
If you search for 'supercharged Frontier' on ebay, you will usually find 1 or 2 with interior pictures. I noticed that Nissan also painted the HVAC controls silver and on some of the higher mileage trucks, the paint was wearing off. I'll just leave all the controls black and purchase the dash kit. On my truck, if you look at the rear axle housing directly from behind, I see two welded brackets; each with two threaded bolt-holes. Can't miss it, if you have them.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> My 05 KC does not have a rear sway bar, but it's definately something I'd be interested in! I do a lot of highway driving through the city, which means lots of turns and off/on ramps between highways, a sway bar in the rear would probably have a great improvement over stock. I wonder if it would have any adverse effect on the VDC? Anyone know a dealer who sells the rear sway bar for the 05 models?


I would hope that the VDC would be able to handle any change in behavior the rear sway caused (I wish I had VDC, and limited slip, and better tires, and...).

Anyway, I usually think of things backwards from what they actually end up being but I've tried to give some thought to how a rear sway would affect handling. *Thought 1:* If the truck body doesn't roll as much when cornering, it should help with understeer. *Thought 2:* If the truck doesn't roll as much when cornering, it may put more up force on the inside rear wheel and add to oversteer.

Any thoughts/comments from anyone on those two thoughts?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> I would hope that the VDC would be able to handle any change in behavior the rear sway caused (I wish I had VDC, and limited slip, and better tires, and...).
> 
> Anyway, I usually think of things backwards from what they actually end up being but I've tried to give some thought to how a rear sway would affect handling. *Thought 1:* If the truck body doesn't roll as much when cornering, it should help with understeer. *Thought 2:* If the truck doesn't roll as much when cornering, it may put more up force on the inside rear wheel and add to oversteer.
> 
> Any thoughts/comments from anyone on those two thoughts?


Jerry, I think you think way too much! :thumbup: 

Regardless of oversteer or understeer, I would think less body roll is better in any situation!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Jerry, I think you think way too much! :thumbup:


I don't think anyone has ever said that about me before


----------



## Maxxam (Nov 4, 2005)

Too much sway bar can upset handling. It can even contribute to a wheel lifting in extreme cornering. I don't feel that will be the case here. I am guessing that a small rear sway bar was installed on CC's to help alleviate the excess sway caused by the additional length & weight. I believe adding the rear bar to a KC would be beneficial. I priced the components at my local dealer (who gives me a decent price break) and it is approx $150. I am definitely going to do it, but can anyone comment on a salvage yard in Ca that has a decent supply of late model import trucks?

I also installed the oem fog lights and switch last night - very easy and straightforward. :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Maxxam said:


> I saw the fog light write-up. It was helpful. I was seriously was thinking of jumping the connector in the steering column because I know I will always want the fog lights to be on when I turn on the headlights. But, I ended up saying I'll do it 100% oem since the truck is so nice/new & spent the extra $50. I kept my last truck almost 11 years, so I think I can justify the $$. Anybody need a brand new (7,000 miles) turn signal switch?
> If you search for 'supercharged Frontier' on ebay, you will usually find 1 or 2 with interior pictures. I noticed that Nissan also painted the HVAC controls silver and on some of the higher mileage trucks, the paint was wearing off. I'll just leave all the controls black and purchase the dash kit. On my truck, if you look at the rear axle housing directly from behind, I see two welded brackets; each with two threaded bolt-holes. Can't miss it, if you have them.


What year truck do you have? I looked under my truck tonight when I got home and see nothing like you describe! Do you know if the 05 CC has the rear sway bar? I would think that if it did it might bolt up to the KC fairly easily!


----------



## Maxxam (Nov 4, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> What year truck do you have? I looked under my truck tonight when I got home and see nothing like you describe! Do you know if the 05 CC has the rear sway bar? I would think that if it did it might bolt up to the KC fairly easily!


2004 Desert Runner V6/Auto


----------



## bob022004 (Aug 20, 2005)

the one from the CC may bolt right up but you might want to make sure all the brackets are there or can be bolted up. i know other makes and models of vehicles where one trim had the rear sway and the other didn't and the only way to fix it was to get the brackets welded on ($$).


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

bob022004 said:


> the one from the CC may bolt right up but you might want to make sure all the brackets are there or can be bolted up. i know other makes and models of vehicles where one trim had the rear sway and the other didn't and the only way to fix it was to get the brackets welded on ($$).


I suppose I would be better off finding someone near by with a CC and looking under both to see if I have what I need or what i'm missing!


----------



## Maxxam (Nov 4, 2005)

My rear axle housing has the brackets for the swaybar and my frame has the brackets to attach the end-links. :thumbup: First chance I get, I am going to try to locate and measure a 2003 or 2004 CC 4wd & 2wd (since I have a Desert Runner, I have the 4wd frame and I want to be sure there is no difference with the end link length or bar shape.) 
Unless someone who has either vehicle can snap a picture and maybe measure for everybody. 

Also - everything may work out regarding this upgrade on an 02/03/04, but not apply to the 05/06's.


----------

